

Ask HN: Review my iPhone application - Facemouth - ChaseB

I've been a daily reader for a couple years and just launched my first iPhone app.  I would love it if a few of you guys could take a look at it.  Coupon codes available upon request, otherwise it's just $0.99.  Thanks!<p>Facemouth - www.facemouth.com
======
ChaseB
apple: <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/facemouth/id428103766?mt=8>

web: <http://facemouth.com/>

